# Router Einwahl



## Farinin (4 April 2006)

@All,
welche Möglichkeiten der Fernwartung gibt es, wenn ich mich in ein autakes Ethernet mit S7 Steuerungen und WinCC Servern/Clients einwählen möchte. Es sollte möglichst schnell sein und nur direkt anwählbar sein (keine Internetverbindung). Geht so etwas mit einem Router? Bin für alles dankbar?


----------



## Maxl (4 April 2006)

Punkt A:

Es gibt keinen Grund, deinen Beitrag in einer anderen Schriftgröße als die Standardeinstellung hier reinzustellen. Für die Übersichtlichkeit eines Threads ist das absolut nicht förderlich!


Punkt B:

Mit einem ISDN-Router funktioniert das Problemlos. Wir haben sowas in Regensburg und in Hildesheim im Einsatz. Von unserem Wartungsplatz aus wird eine direkte ISDN-Verbindung zum Router aufgebaut, der Wartungs-PC ist dann Teilnehmer am lokalen Netzwerk.
Achtung: Das angewählte Netzwerk sollte strikt vom restlichen Firmennetzwerk getrennt sein bzw. höchstens über eine Firewall damit verbunden sein - Sicherheitsaspekt!! 


Kann Dir bei Bedarf gerne morgen die Router-Type nennen, die wir einsetzen.



mfg
Max


----------



## Farinin (5 April 2006)

Die Liste der von Ihnen eingesetzten Router wäre sehr hilfsreich. Wäre auch ein UMTS Router denkbar?


----------



## seeba (5 April 2006)

Farinin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Liste der von Ihnen eingesetzten Router wäre sehr hilfsreich. Wäre auch ein UMTS Router denkbar?


UMTS ist nicht leitungsvermittelt sondern auch wieder paketvermittelt und verhält sich wohl ähnlich zu DSL. Allerdings wäre auch das irgendwie realisierbar, denke da nur an die BASE Internetflatrate.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 April 2006)

Ohne Internet geht entweder was in der Richtung Modem/ISDN (beides relativ langsam) oder aber eine sehr teure Einzelverbindung (ähnlich der Standleitung). Wenn es halbwegs schnell sein soll würde ich eine Internetverbindung empfehlen, allerdings über ein VPN.


----------



## Maxl (6 April 2006)

Farinin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Liste der von Ihnen eingesetzten Router wäre sehr hilfsreich.


 
Wir haben hierfür den Zyxel Prestige 202H eingesetzt. Der Preis bewegt sich bei 350 bis 400 EUR. Für die Konfiguration haben wir uns beim ersten Mal einen Spezialisten ins Haus geholt, der uns dabei unterstützt hat.

mfg
Max


----------



## Cliff (10 April 2006)

Um hier nicht noch ein Topic aufmachen zu müssen, hänge ich meine Frage einfach einmal 'hintenran':

Wir möchten unsere Anlagen gerne per Web warten (VPN & VNC). 
Kann mir jemand einigermassen praktikable Möglichkeiten nennen um  einen in einer Fremden Umgebung (Kunde) installierten PC, möglichst per DSL, kostengünstig in's WEB zu bringen?
Zur Zeit nutzen wir Modems. Diese sind aber leider superträge und störanfällig. Wir haben jetzt die ersten Anlagen laufen, bei denen der Kunde die Netz- Infrastruktur für den VPN- Zugang stellte und sind schwer begeistert. Nun möchten wir auch unsere anderen Anlagen, bei denen der Kunde entweder keine Hardware hat, oder uns nicht nutzen lässt auf diese Art fernwarten...

Gruss
Cliff


----------



## seeba (10 April 2006)

Cliff schrieb:
			
		

> Um hier nicht noch ein Topic aufmachen zu müssen, hänge ich meine Frage einfach einmal 'hintenran':
> 
> Wir möchten unsere Anlagen gerne per Web warten (VPN & VNC).
> Kann mir jemand einigermassen praktikable Möglichkeiten nennen um  einen in einer Fremden Umgebung (Kunde) installierten PC, möglichst per DSL, kostengünstig in's WEB zu bringen?
> ...


Zuerst braucht man mal einen DSL Anschluss und einen Internet Tarif. DSL 1000 ist heute recht erschwinglich, aber auch 2000 kann man schon gut und gerne einsetzen. Die sauberste Lösung wäre ein Router mit integriertem DSL-Modem und VPN-Server. Hier kann ich immer wieder LANCOM empfehlen:
http://www.mylancom.de/LANCOM_1711_VPN.102.0.html
http://www.mylancom.de/LANCOM_1611.99.0.html

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 April 2006)

Guten Abend,

ich habe leider keine Ahnung von der Materie, aber ebenfalls demnächst eine Anwendung, ich hoffe es jedenfalls. Daher hänge ich mich mal gerne hier mit rein. In meinem Fall sollen eine WinCC-Anwendung und eine S7 (WinAC) aus der Ferne bedien- und wartbar sein.

Eine gute Erläuterung zu VPN, die selbst ich nach dreimal durchlesen halbwegs verstehe, habe ich bei NetGear gefunden.
http://www.netgear.de/Support/Basiswissen/router_grundlagen_vpn.html


Viele Fragen bleiben jedoch offen.

Gibt es beim Vertragsabschluss mit dem Provider bezüglich VPN etwas zu beachten? Entstehen dadurch höhere Kosten?
Kann man jeden Billig-Router verwenden, indem man eventuelle Einstellungen vornimmt, oder ist die VPN-Option zwingend notwendig?
Falls der Endkunde nur einen ISDN-Router bereitstellt, welche Probleme kommen dann auf mich zu, wenn ich auf DSL eingestellt bin? Als Software habe ich WinCC-Flexible SmartService und S7-Industriell-Ethernet vorgesehen.
Gruß, Onkel


----------



## seeba (10 April 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es beim Vertragsabschluss mit dem Provider bezüglich VPN etwas zu beachten? Entstehen dadurch höhere Kosten?


Nein, denn du meldest dir einen kostenlosen dynamischen DNS Account an und brauchst somit keine fixe IP. Es sollte jeder mir bekannte DSL Anschluss gehen!


			
				Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man jeden Billig-Router verwenden, indem man eventuelle Einstellungen vornimmt, oder ist die VPN-Option zwingend notwendig?


Ich betreibe den VPN-Server gerne auf dem Router um ohne Anmeldung erst garnicht sehr weit zu kommen. Windows XP kann anscheinend aber auch einen VPN-Server bereitstellen.


			
				Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Falls der Endkunde nur einen ISDN-Router bereitstellt, welche Probleme kommen dann auf mich zu, wenn ich auf DSL eingestellt bin? Als Software habe ich WinCC-Flexible SmartService und S7-Industriell-Ethernet vorgesehen.Gruß, Onkel


Für ISDN wäre dann ein RAS-Server zu empfehlen. Bräuchtest dann eben auf deiner Seite auch eine ISDN-Karte bzw. -Modem.

Noch Fragen, dann frag!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 April 2006)

Hallo Sebastian,

danke, ich werde später bestimmt noch ein paar Fragen dazu haben.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistriert_0815 (19 April 2006)

*TELE-PROFessional-II*

In der Firma in der ich zuletzt gearbeitet habe, haben wir mit Hilfe von TELE-PROFessional-II-Geräten die Fernwartungen von unseren SPSen verwirklicht. 
Später habe ich einen Weg gefunden über NetMeeting und der Desktop Remote Freigabe den Visualisierungsrechner fern zu warten.

Schau einfach mal auf die Seite http://www.cdelectronic.de/products/TELEPROF-II/teleprof-ii.html.

Die Geräte sind nicht günstig, bieten aber ein hohes Maß an Sicherheit, was die Kunden ja meistens fordern.


----------



## seeba (19 April 2006)

Unregistriert_0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geräte sind nicht günstig, bieten aber ein hohes Maß an Sicherheit, was die Kunden ja meistens fordern.


Bietet ein guter DSL Router mit VPN Server auch.  Zumindest die von LANCOM.


----------



## Bender25 (19 April 2006)

Hab das mal so am rande verfolgt. Von daher weiß ich nicht 100% um was es geht aber mir fällt sofort  Secure ID von RSA ein....


----------



## seeba (19 April 2006)

Hab nun seit kurzem 'ne DSL Business Leitung in der Firma. Da kostet eine feste IP nur noch 2,90€, stellte ich vorhin fest.


----------

